# GUNS & HOSES ROLL CALL



## GUNSANDHOSES (Dec 11, 2007)

Lets see who all entering the tournament this weekend. I hope to see all you spearfishman at the meeting Friday night.



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Uploads/Avatars/6ed678ee-d63a-45df-86af-c211.jpg


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm in. What time is the meeting on Friday? 6pm or 7pm????? I can't remember.


----------



## GUNSANDHOSES (Dec 11, 2007)

The Captains Safety Meeting will be held on June 26th, 2009, at 7:00pm at MBT Divers You may register at the Captains Meeting or at MBT Divers. The weigh-in will be held at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club on Gulf Beach Hwy. Scales will open at 10:00 AM both Saturday and Sunday.



The 2009 Tournament Rules:



1. Diving is open to all waters within 50 nautical miles of Pensacola Pass.



2. Competition begins at 6:00 a.m. on Saturday June 27th, and ends at 4:00pm on Sunday June 28th, 2009. Scales will close at 6pm on Saturday, reopen at 10am on Sunday and close at 4:00pm.



3. Six consecutive hours without small craft warnings issued by the National Weather Service will constitute a valid tournament.



4. All SCUBA diving contestants must be SCUBA certified by a recognized SCUBA certification agency and present a valid Certification Card at the Captains meeting.



5. Contestants are responsible for and must possess all appropriate licenses and registrations.



6. All SCUBA Divers must ensure that all equipment is in safe working order. All Divers are responsible for their own dive safety.



7. All fish must be speared by the diver while submerged and must be brought to the beach or boat by the diver that speared it. Fish caught by line or by means other than a spear are not eligible. Eligible fish are amberjack, cobia, flounder, grouper, red snapper, and triggerfish.



8. Winning fish in each category will be determined by weight.



9. No ties will be considered. In cases of similar weights, first fish weighed wins. Decisions by the WEIGHMASTER are final!



10. Only rubber powered or pneumatic spear guns, loaded by contestants muscle power, will be permitted. Power heads, shark darts, spears powered by explosive means, or chemicals will not be permitted.



11. All fish are subject to autopsy. No frozen fish will be accepted. Any attempt to defraud or cheat in the tournament in any way will automatically disqualify the offender and all his/her fish.



12. Both male and female contestants may compete. All contestants must enter their own fish.



13. Winners must be present at the awards ceremony, or notify a tournament official personally in advance if a representative is to accept an award on their behalf.



14. All protests must be submitted in writing and given to the tournament President before the awards ceremony. Decisions by the President will be final.



15. All fish weighed in remain the property of the contestant. Donations for the fish fry will be greatly appreciated.



Categories Grouper* / Snapper* / Amberjack / Cobia / Triggerfish / Flounder

*All species of legal grouper and Snapper may be entered.



Prizes and Awards

Prizes will be awarded to the top 3 places in each category. Each contestant may weigh all fish, but only place one fish in each category. Each winner will have a turn at the prize table. All 1st place winners will go first in the order listed as above in the categories, for example: 1st place grouper and then 1st place red Snapper and so on through each first place fish. Then the 2nd place winner and then 3rd place winners in the same order.



DIVE SAFE

AND THANK YOU FOR BEING PART OF THE 

2009 GUNS & HOSES TOURNAMENT!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

+1


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Me, with HateCheese, plus two divers who don't frequent the PFF.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in! Along with 'Clay-Doh', 'Pierce07', 'the angry dolphin', 'Mickey' aka "Team Get Bent" and I think 'Sniper'. That is if I can track down Clay! :banghead U checkin' numbers?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BADBOY69 (6/24/2009)*I'm in! Along with 'Clay-Doh', 'Pierce07', 'the angry dolphin', 'Mickey' aka "Team Get Bent" and I think 'Sniper'. That is if I can track down Clay! :banghead U checkin' numbers?


You guys going out at 2am to get there by 6am.:moon:moon Good luck getting Clay up early enough.:letsdrink Good luck guys.


----------



## GUNSANDHOSES (Dec 11, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (6/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BADBOY69 (6/24/2009)*I'm in! Along with 'Clay-Doh', 'Pierce07', 'the angry dolphin', 'Mickey' aka "Team Get Bent" and I think 'Sniper'. That is if I can track down Clay! :banghead U checkin' numbers?
> ...




This is why they are planing on 2AM and they might leave the dock by 5:30, because you tell Clay 5:30 you wont leave till 9AM


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *GUNSANDHOSES (6/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Telum Piscis (6/24/2009)*
> ...


You are right! I already told Jodi that we were sleeping on the boat so I can make sure we aren't late! And Jon, you're close...probably leaving around 3am! :banghead


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

BAD BOY CAN'T GO



JODI'S



IN



LABOR


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Me and 3 other alabamians are in...see ya'll at the meeting


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Sniper is in!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

team holy snapper spirit trapper is in

x6


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and some guys are in. Tdog, Sp something on the forum, and old forum bonito. I will not be at the Capt. Meeting due to work but they said that's ok. I hope everbody has a blast and nobody gets hurt. We are just diving Sat. so I hope to see ya'll at the weigh in.


----------



## GUNSANDHOSES (Dec 11, 2007)

One more day till capt. meeting


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

:bump


----------

